# Seriously.... what next



## Nailedit77 (22/9/16)

Came accross this earlier, I mean really...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## zadiac (22/9/16)

Patience young padawan. We have only touched the top of weird in the vaping world. All will be revealed in time. Now, meditate on it and have a vape

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Nailedit77 (22/9/16)

zadiac said:


> Patience young padawan. We have only touched the top of weird in the vaping world. All will be revealed in time. Now, meditate on it and have a vape


Whahahahah, yea its gonna get crazy


----------



## Phillip868 (22/9/16)

Where???????

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Nailedit77 (22/9/16)

https://www.vapes.com/blogs/news/pokemon-e-juice-a-new-low-in-vaping

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gizmo (22/9/16)

But I want to vape some of Charizard's nectar..

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (22/9/16)

Gotta vape em all... classic!


----------



## stevie g (22/9/16)

Probably tastes like Horse p@##

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (22/9/16)

Nothing like sucking on Picachu's juice

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (22/9/16)

This is just sad.

Really pokemon.... Wtf....

I got no other words to say (speechless)
I know lets make vaping more appealing to kids and make pokemon juice....

Its f#&kers like this that is f&$king up vaping for us.

Reactions: Agree 9


----------



## HPBotha (22/9/16)

aaaah the wonderful bandwagon... lets all jump on it. uncreative juices with mediocre meme inspired names and super colourfull labeling.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (22/9/16)

The FDA are going to love this.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## HPBotha (22/9/16)

RichJB said:


> The FDA are going to love this.


and the original copyright holders!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## NewOobY (22/9/16)

lol this is funny, but I think this is exactly why the FDA has done what they did. I'm not condoning the FDA's stance but to me this looks like it is targeting kids - which is a problem. I know people gonna hate on me now, but that is what I think.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Disagree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (22/9/16)

Probably taste like bloody durian juice and this is the only way to move stock...#DIYGONE BAD #POKEJUICEMUSTFALL


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (22/9/16)

Venosaur's Bullet-Hempseed juice  vs - 
Will fire juice still crush plant juice? or can they finally work together??


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (22/9/16)

NewOobY said:


> lol this is funny, but I think this is exactly why the FDA has done what they did. I'm not condoning the FDA's stance but to me this looks like it is targeting kids - which is a problem. I know people gonna hate on me now, but that is what I think.


Isn't sicboy local? vapemob stocks that brand/.. lol .. FDA where are they in south africa?

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (22/9/16)

Sickboy77 was the messenger on this one...Dont think any SA juice maker would resort to this...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## NewOobY (22/9/16)

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> Isn't sicboy local? vapemob stocks that brand/.. lol .. FDA where are they in south africa?


rofl bro, I dont think that is sickboys stuff. That is something he found.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## NewOobY (22/9/16)

lol @ the disagree  hate negative ratings. Especially on something that's logical.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (22/9/16)

zadiac said:


> Patience young padawan. We have only touched the top of weird in the vaping world. All will be revealed in time. Now, meditate on it and have a vape


When the going gets weird, the weird go pro


----------



## Lord Vetinari (22/9/16)

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> Isn't sicboy local? vapemob stocks that brand/.. lol .. FDA where are they in south africa?


No that is a Californian import

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jan (22/9/16)

Adults are becoming children and children adults

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (22/9/16)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (22/9/16)

NewOobY said:


> lol @ the disagree  hate negative ratings. Especially on something that's logical.


Says the negativity spreader : is it as addictive as vaping for you?

Reactions: Dislike 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (22/9/16)

Think about it this way: every word that a flavour gets called is based on something that already exists, who cares about the name, when it's the taste, and juice that is the end result: Would it ever be worth vaping?

Would you EVER try something you've never heard of or tasted in your life before?

There is nothing new under the sun...

Reactions: Dislike 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Igno (22/9/16)

OOOOOhhhh snap, there goes my idea of my own line of juice....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Boktiet (22/9/16)

Wonder if you have to walk around and catch the vendors with this juice...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## incredible_hullk (22/9/16)

Boktiet said:


> Wonder if you have to walk around and catch the vendors with this juice...



Im imagining a matrix agent styled black suited FDA agent with this juice in one hand and a funny looking PDA in another (Area 51 tech) walking around....with their stealth vaping kit ....dont wanna get caught vaping in the sly


----------



## Lord Vetinari (22/9/16)

Boktiet said:


> Wonder if you have to walk around and catch the vendors with this juice...


Or if vendors have to go and catch it first


----------



## KZOR (22/9/16)

It gets' better.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (22/9/16)

KZOR said:


> It gets' better.
> 
> View attachment 68714


wtf...nee man this is wrong...and how do u put it ur pocket..."im not excited to see u...its just my mod"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (22/9/16)

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> Isn't sicboy local? vapemob stocks that brand/.. lol .. FDA where are they in south africa?


Why would I do something so dof... I was simply spreading the word as some dumbass is now doing Poke'Crap juice.... and giving the FDA some more ammo against us vapers.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (22/9/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> wtf...nee man this is wrong...and how do u put it ur pocket..."im not excited to see u...its just my mod"


It's a pocket bomb.. don't find your Poke' quota for the day and it blows up in your pants

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rude Rudi (22/9/16)

And off course this:







This tank can hold 10 mL of juice...coming soon!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Waine (23/9/16)

Can't find it on Google...?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cespian (23/9/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> And off course this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (23/9/16)

Waine said:


> Can't find it on Google...?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Here you go

They off-course decided to add this to their arsenal


----------



## Strontium (23/9/16)

Is it bad that I really want to try those juices?


----------

